

Show HN: WarpWallet, an scrypt bitcoin address generator - malgorithms
https://keybase.io/warp

======
maxtaco
With a bounty -- the first to guess a 2-character password gets $50.

~~~
lostsock
Looks like the first one is already gone:
[https://blockchain.info/address/1JKb1617p68H5MPkoNaMtaJCqKDU...](https://blockchain.info/address/1JKb1617p68H5MPkoNaMtaJCqKDU3h8qSn)

~~~
jorgem
Je

